
MacBook Pro Users Express Concerns About Limited Battery Life - hartator
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/12/03/macbook-pro-battery-life-concerns/
======
icefox
I don't know if this has changed, but Safari uses significantly less power
than Chrome. As the article points out if you are using Chrome and the power
menu says that it is the big consumer don't be surprised if you are losing
several hours of battery life. If you are always plugged in that doesn't
matter of course.

